# This makes me happy!!



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The other week I ask if somebody want some free cigars in the PIF thread. Michael, aka GotaCohiba was so polite to take them from me!! 
Afther some PM's back and forth we decided to make a trade of it! In one of those PM's I was telling that I was desparly want to try some Opus X-es! Mike said he could help me with this!! Now I got his end of the trade and I'm speechless!! Eight, yes eight X-es he send me over togheter with some delicious DPG Cuban classics and great RP Vintage 90/92!! I know the best thing to do is to let them rest for a copel of days afther the trip they have made, but this gonna be hard!! :biggrin:
But now I feel sorry with the poor guy, his part didn't show up for now. And he has to leave for a vacation today!! Damn, live could be hard!! When I was in his place I would postpone my vacation a few days!! 
Thanks Mike, hope you enjoy yours like I gonna enjoy mine!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wowza!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding smokes there!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure you could make a fair trade after that.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

unreal. very nice selection


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice trade


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet!!WTG Michael*


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the way to trade bro very nice enjoy them!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chip19 said:


> I'm not sure you could make a fair trade after that.


I would say that toni's end will be as adequate--I know this from experience---

So Gota--got you too---way to go Michael very nice selection indeed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet:dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike has smacked down internationally


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that's a trade and then some.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

UMMM Yeah...That would make me happy too...NICE!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

you lucky son of a gun!!! i have been wanting to try those Opus-X's so bad!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice rockys


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

1. When I saw all those Opus I thought it was another Joe thread about receiving a package and blah blah blah.......

2. I am jumping into the PIF when I get home next week (did i mention I'm heading to Alaska for a week:whoohoo::sorry but now I don't know if I can hang with those PIF guys.

BTW Spectacular Smack!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Brazilla said:


> 1. When I saw all those Opus I thought it was another Joe thread about receiving a package and blah blah blah.......
> 
> 2. I am jumping into the PIF when I get home next week (did i mention I'm heading to Alaska for a week:whoohoo::sorry but now I don't know if I can hang with those PIF guys.
> 
> BTW Spectacular Smack!


GotaCohiba is always doing great things for people here. The PIF is 5 for 5--just so happens some people here can't count ---:huh:
I say Stay Tuned--This should be GOOD!:biggrin:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

There is a lot of happiness there. Good catch


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW, very nice!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

you pictures astounded me in order
drool
than :dribble:
than eyes explode
great pick ups


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice and well deserved. I havent had alot of OpusX but I LOVE the DP & RP!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I too am HAPPY..a wee bit jealous, but happy for you just the same.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

PIF?

I thought I won a 1000th post contest!!!
Either way I'm glad your end of our trade made it, it was my first time sending anything across the big pond.
Hope you enjoy the smokes brother.


Thanks for the kind words PAUL!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mike definitely knows how to deliver a beat-down (even on a trade/PIF). Nice job!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> PIF?
> 
> I thought I won a 1000th post contest!!!
> Either way I'm glad your end of our trade made it, it was my first time sending anything across the big pond.
> ...


:baffled: Damn Mike!! I said that I was doing to mutch things at once!! 
If you were smart you had could ask after a few weeks if I was forgotten about your contest winning!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

amateurke said:


> :baffled: Damn Mike!! I said that I was doing to mutch things at once!!
> If you were smart you had could ask after a few weeks if I was forgotten about your contest winning!!


Damnit, could have cashed in twice!!!!!!
No worries Toni.

:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I know, I had let them rest a little bid longer afther there trip but I could not resist them!! 

So, I smoked my first Opus "X"! What did I think? Bwaah....

... Delisious!! Top shelf cigars!! Need more of these... Mutch more!! 

So, if someone do not find them tasty, has to mutch of it, has no more place in humidor, of anny good reason to get rid of them... Send them over!!! :biggrin:
Thanks Mike for the possibility to try this one!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet smokes!! Enjoy the OpusX Toni!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I have more if your cravings start to overcome you!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's simply awesome! Yeah, don't mess with that GotaCohiba fella, he don't play around!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> I have more if your cravings start to overcome you!!!!


I know where I should be now!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> PIF?
> 
> I thought I won a 1000th post contest!!!
> Either way I'm glad your end of our trade made it, it was my first time sending anything across the big pond.
> ...


I only speak the truth Brother---


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

if you are happy , then we all are happy for you !!!...


----------

